# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Three Men in a Boat by Jerome K. Jerome, English and Russian

## Zaya

http://ifolder.ru/10887613 
«Трое в лодке, не считая собаки» Джерома Клапки Джерома в формате RTF, страница поделена на две части: слева оригинал, справа — перевод на русский. В переводе вместо тире везде два дефиса, пробелы кое-где отсутствуют, но в остальном все хорошо, как мне показалось. Перевод с английского М. Донского и Э. Линецкой. Размер файла 1,27 МБ (заархивированного — 322 КБ).

----------


## BabaYaga

Wonderful, Zaya, thank you!!!   ::

----------


## Zaya

Обновила ссылки.

----------

